# 8DP5DT TESTED NEG HAVE I STILL GOT A CHANCE



## sophiasstruggle (Feb 16, 2011)

Hi everyone, i am new to this site and feeling very low.  After googling like a mentalist i saw loads of woman have tested + when 8dp5dt.  I tested this morning and it was basically a neg (FRER) i pulled the test apart because i thought i saw something but had to hold it in a certain light and really there wasnt anything there, maybe an evap line.

I normally bleed early so was put on gestone so i think this is holding of my AF, i have very very mild cramping on and off.  My boobs feel much less sore today too.  Ive obv been prodding them a lot and they only mildly hurt. 

My official test dat is weds next week.  Is this it for me?  I just  feel so low. It's my third FET BFN.  I had two grad aa blstos put in with assisted hatching... Any advice would be helpful.  x


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

Hey hun , i think you are waaaayyyyyyyyyyy to early , try and stay away from pee sticks hun they will drive you round the bend i found it easier to not have any in the house 
heres to getting a nice BFP on your OTD


----------



## sophiasstruggle (Feb 16, 2011)

thanks Sweetchilli!  I do hope you our right but you know when you have that gut feeling.     for amiracle.
Congrats on your pregnancy you give me hope!!!!

xxx


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

I had a gut feeling this time round that it was a BFN , and wouldnt even read the test , but lowe and behold it was positive lol 
dont give up hope yet i know how hard it is, i ws really neg the whole way through


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

Like already stated you have tested way to early. I have even known women to test one day before there OTD and get a BFN and then test on there OTD and get a BFP.  Thats the why the clinic give you an exact date, so that you get a correct reading.

It is hard, believe me and I tested 2 days before my OTD, so hide those sticks and stay postitive, as you will only upset yourself with false BFN's.

Good luck

x


----------



## sophiasstruggle (Feb 16, 2011)

Thank you i am going tohold out till weds now i cant take anymore BFNs.  I really appreciate all your advice.  Its so wonderful to see success stories.  xx


----------



## lil&#039; one (Dec 29, 2009)

Hey Sophia

I wanted to send a reply because i have jusy done exactly the same thing as you! 
My test date is next wednesday and i did a test today...  

Was also a BFN....i didn't do first morning urine either....

But although it is sometimes possible to get an early result...the girls seem to think this is way to early!!

Let's make a pact not to test until wednesday  

Try to stay positive   

'Lil one


----------



## sophiasstruggle (Feb 16, 2011)

Deffo no more testing we were very silly to test weren't we!!  What will be will be on Wednesday.

Trying to keep up my positivity but bit concerned as boobs less sore and not feeling gassy anymore which must mean the effect of gestone is not working anymore.  

Anyway i am slapping my own wrists now.  sending you lots of babydust hon.xxx


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

Sophia , my boobs stopped being sore after the first week , then they were like bricks the day after BFP and bloody sore


----------



## sophiasstruggle (Feb 16, 2011)

Hiya

my boobs are hurting again and feel really odd.  kinda hard.  i also seem to have a sharp pain in my left ovary on and off today.  Maybe my AF is due now and this is a sign.  Am a bit worried i have not been injecting the gestone properly making my boobies go sore on and off.  i really have lost the plot.   i need help.....xxxxx


----------



## eggtastic (Jul 20, 2010)

Hey - add me to the list of naughty pee on a stick girls... I got a bfn on a clearblue and a cheapo 25iu sensitivity test today... made me feel a bit sad but have to keep chin up and carry on till wednesday.

Good luck. Lets hope it is too early to know x


----------



## sophiasstruggle (Feb 16, 2011)

Hi Eggtastic, Its a nightmare isnt it.  I think with all the drugs playing mind tricks on us we end up thinking whta the hell and do a test then when its a BFN we freak out then google madly.  There are still lots of woman who test BFN midway through then go on to have BFPs on the OTD.  It's not a myth

I am now 12dp5dt.  My official test date is weds so i am just gonna wait till then.  Unless AF shows up but Im on PIO and lots of eostrogen so not likely till i stop taking drugs,
Sending you lots of     xxx


----------



## eggtastic (Jul 20, 2010)

Sending you   too Sophia    I did pee on a stick today and no line (first response) so not feeling too happy to be honest.  but I am trying to already come to terms with it.  I know it will hit me and hit me again later on as I realise as this was our last cycle (then again just to reasure others, I am a very difficult case).  

I think it would be a miracle if I do get a positive tomorrow... but we shall see.

Off to stuff my face with lots of breakfast - that will make me feel better.  

Good luck to you Sophie and all the others testing soon xxx


----------



## sophiasstruggle (Feb 16, 2011)

what day are you now??  YOU never know you could just have tested to early. I cant stop eating choolate the drugs have deffo given me a sweet tooth.  Im chocolate is prob bad in the 2ww but you know what i dont care.  Im not denying myself ttreats like that.  The embryo(s) will either implant or not.....

I am going to wee in a cup tomorrow morning then go get my hair cut then come home and test, sounds a bit mental but i cant handle going straight to my hairdresser if i do get a neg and having to stare at myself in the mirror and make idle chit chat.  

Still just getting drug related symptoms - nauseous, boobs sore, light veins, tired, light cramps on and off.  To be honest cant wait to come off them and get my life back if its a neg....but heres to    for us xxxxx


----------



## Julsipoos (Sep 1, 2010)

Good luck to everyone. I hope the tests we've done are just too early and they all turn out to be BFP!!

I tested on 21st (10dp5dt) and got BFN too! My otd is 24th. A moment of madness and now Im gutted!! 

Juls x


----------



## lil&#039; one (Dec 29, 2009)

Morning ladies

Hope all well

 for us this morning, both a bit shocked as we were feeling so positive, guess it's not a bad way to be??

Good luck ladies

'Lil one


----------



## Julsipoos (Sep 1, 2010)

Sorry to hear the lil one. Have you got more frosties?

Hope you'll be okay. X


----------



## sophiasstruggle (Feb 16, 2011)

I am so sorry Lil' one i know how it feels.    I have had 2 xIUIs both mmc,  2 x IVF and 2 FET in the past 5 years all BFNs and know how had it is to take on board especially when you have felt so positive. 

So finally on my third FET i have finaly got my   i tested this morning with CBD and FRER both came up immediately.

i cant quite believe it i really just thought all my symptoms were the drugs and was planning on getting very drunk tonight.  Just in case anyone is reading this and googling like i have been here are the drugs I was put on as i had terrible issues with my lining.  My lining got to 6.9mm this time.

metformin 3 x day
1 baby aspirin
viagra - 3x day up until transfer
progynova - 3 x day orally 2x night vaginally
5 day before transfer started Gestone injections 100mg a day
pregnicare 1 x day


sending baby dust to everyone and good luck with testing mine did change after being neg.....ill let you know how my hcg goes i know i am certainly out of the woods with my history yet but i can see some light.  
xxxx


----------



## Julsipoos (Sep 1, 2010)

Congratulations Sophiastruggle!  That's brilliant news.

Juls

x


----------

